# Fleas! Help!



## AthenaLeyva (Jan 10, 2015)

I think my 10wk old has fleas. Either that or her shedding is causing her to scratch a lot. My other dog does not have fleas and he's a Pom. I couldn't tell really by looking through her fur because it is so thick.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you should get a flea comb to be sure.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If there are fleas in tour home, they will be biting both dogs. 
Flea comb is a good idea and easy way to identify if that's what the scratching is from.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to know for sure, before you start trying to get rid of fleas.

Head to the vet, they can get thru the fur.

And Saphire is right, once you get fleas on one dog, they are on the other (and the cats) and in the house. So you need to deal with EVERYTHING. Which is why first, you need to make sure it's fleas at all!

Does My Dog Have Fleas? | petMD


----------



## AthenaLeyva (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you guys! Took her too the vet, turns out its just the fur coming out thats causing her to bite her bottom area. Would any of yall recommend using the 30 day pill the vet provides to prevent heart worms, fleas, ect? I was offered it but denyed only because I'm not sure about giving my dog medicine like that


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If your live in an area where mosquitos are prevalent year round, which most likely means Heartworm is a problem...yes I would be giving her heartworm protection.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In Texas, you need to start HW prevention on your pup. There's a lot of HW disease in Texas. Your vet was giving you good advice.

If you want an all-in-one pill, your options are Sentinel, Revolution, and Trifexis. If you want to use drops that you put on the skin behind the shoulders, your option is Advantage Multi. Dogs not on HW prevention are likely to test HW positive at their first annual check-up -- and then you've got a thousand dollar vet bill for treatment, and a long 3-month treatment process requiring crate rest the entire 3 months.

If you don't want an all-in-one, you can get pills that only prevent HW: Heartguard (or the generics Iverhart and Triheart, which are the same medicine, but cheaper).


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

good thing it wasn't fleas! as others said, they will get all your animals and yourself! especially bites around the ankles. i delt with fleas twice in my life and it's not much fun.

i still suggest next time you walk down the pet isle at the supermarket pick up a flea comb for a couple bucks and toss it in a drawer. next time you're unsure, combing out the fur with the flea comb will pull fleas out so you can see them and is cheaper than a vet visit.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

But why is your pup losing hair and itching so much…….maybe just dry skin? I started our boys on daily fish oil capsule and a tsp cold pressed coconut oil each day in their food. You may also want to consider massaging a little coconut oil into his coat…..just a thought


----------



## AthenaLeyva (Jan 10, 2015)

thank you magwart on the brand options!! I'm going to get the all in one. I'll buy the flea comb as well. Shes shedding a little not drastic like my pom did but I started combing her, she didn't like it at first but she's relaxing more. The vet said to brush her daily. Coconut oil on her would be good? I use coconut oil for my self and love it so I'll def try that.


----------



## AthenaLeyva (Jan 10, 2015)




----------

